# Yes I CAN camera



## mysteryscribe (Apr 12, 2006)

I should have entered this in the junk contest..:lmao:  Its a pin hole shooting 2 1/4 x 3 1/4 cut film or paper negatives.  pictures from it to follow immediately..


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 12, 2006)

its from a paper negative. The camera has a 155mm focal length giving it a f350 or so aperture guide.  By the by the red thing under the can cam is not a pair of dirty socks.  Its what every photographer should have in his or her camera bag.  Its a bean sock, can't find bean bags any more.  This is a soft sock filled about 20% with beans.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 15, 2006)

the CAn, CAn, CAm, has been on steroids.... I added a 150 set of wallensak glass to it. It is now a  super pinhole.  I would really like for this to be my primary paper neg camera.  I will have to shoot it to see.

So should I paint the can or leave it to rust naturally..  Or find a label I can soak off and reattach to it.  If so what label.


----------



## JamesD (Apr 20, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> the CAn, CAn, CAm, has been on steroids.... I added a 150 set of wallensak glass to it. It is now a  super pinhole.  I would really like for this to be my primary paper neg camera.  I will have to shoot it to see.
> 
> So should I paint the can or leave it to rust naturally..  Or find a label I can soak off and reattach to it.  If so what label.



If you can find one, maybe scan the label from a tin of Acufine or similar, then blow it up and print it?

I just got a Kodak Anastar in an Epsilon shutter... got it for the shutter to use on the pinhole camera, and wound up deciding the glass was still good enough to use, so it's going in it's own camera, too, for mainly paper negatives.  Isn't this stuff fun?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 20, 2006)

Paper negatives is the most enjoyable photography I have done to date. 

Butchering cameras is a blast. The paper negative opens a whole new world of photography up to us hackers.

I get to smell fixer without a darkroom. I have a couple of homemade drum processors and a changing bag over a cardboard box. Don't need no stinkin' darkroom. Well if I had room. I could do a better job but this is fun to. And my wife exiled me from the kitchen but otherwise life is good.


Toss the paper neg on a cheap flat bed scanner and away I go pretending to be a nerd. It's probably the most fun I ever had with my clothes on... Well there was that time in .... never mind.

By the way they say that anastar is one of the best consumer lens kodak every made.  I love the anastigmat I have on the can cam but it came from a victor folder I got,  The shutter went onto a 2x3 that shoots paper and film.

Since I make my own film backs (no thanks grafloc too expensive)  I can make a camera out of about anything.


----------



## JamesD (Apr 23, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Since I make my own film backs (no thanks grafloc too expensive)  I can make a camera out of about anything.




Hmm... perhaps you can help me out.

I've never seen a film back up close and in person.  How do you go about making one?  Have you any pictures?

I'm going to need one for the 4X5 camera I'm constructing.


----------



## Alpha (Apr 23, 2006)

4x5 graflock backs are a dime a dozen on ebay.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 23, 2006)

when i was looking the cheapest one i saw was 75 bucks/// they maybe cheaper now.. check and see. If you want I will give you the download link to some information I sell on ebay. Of course for you it's free.

This is the ebay advertisement. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7612694726&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1

Im deacon so it isnt a copyright violation. I'm the author and owner of the e pamphlet. if you want the download site let me know, I'll be happy to pm it to you.

The back I build will cost you about five bucks or so. It is made from a hank of hair and a piece of bone but it works just fine. Of course with mine, it is either roll film or cut film you cant go back and forth... to do that you need the graflok....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 23, 2006)

on second thought since it is 4x5 you might be able to work out a way to switch to a roll holder... There is plenty of room for a clamp on the roll holders flange.   Anyway if you are interested let me know..


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 24, 2006)

I was curious so I put a graflok back on my to watch list at ebay and it sold for $122.50 a couple of hours ago.  There may be others cheaper but this is in line with what I expected them to be these days.


----------

